# Unterschied abstrakte Klasse und Interface?



## Guest (5. Mrz 2006)

Hi, was ist wieso gibts eigentlcih Interfaces und abstrakte Klassen? Der einzige Unterschied den ich kenne ist, dass man mehrere Interfaces, aber nur eine abstrakte Klasse implementieren kann...

Was gibts da noch für Unterschiede?  ???:L


----------



## Illuvatar (5. Mrz 2006)

Eine Abstrakte Klasse kann Methoden und Konstruktoren implementieren.


----------



## byte (5. Mrz 2006)

Das Thema wurde schon x-mal behandelt. Die Forensuche hilft, genauso wie ein Blick in jedes beliebige Grundlagenbuch...

Ne abstrakte Klasse kann, anders als ein Interface, Implementierung enthalten.


----------



## bygones (6. Mrz 2006)

desweiteren kann man in abstrakten Klassen Variablen definieren.

Außerdem implementiert eine Klasse keine abstrakte Klasse, ein oder mehrere Interfaces schon. Man erbt von einer abstrakten Klassen


----------

